# Harley Davidson Bicycle on eBay



## hd3kmize (Sep 20, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330473560558&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What's the market value of a bike like this?  Is it priced fairly?


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2010)

A lot less than what they are asking.... Do your home work.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lots of wrong parts, repop chainring and most likely a repop badge.


----------



## yewhi (Sep 20, 2010)

sm2501 said:


> repop chainring and most likely a repop badge.




How can you tell?


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 21, 2010)

The teeth are too sharp plus there is a person in that neck of the woods that has been selling repop rings, badges and crank lock ring-dust covers for years now.


----------



## yewhi (Sep 21, 2010)

sm2501 said:


> The teeth are too sharp plus there is a person in that neck of the woods that has been selling repop rings, badges and crank lock ring-dust covers for years now.




Thanks.  I've seen a couple of those on fleabay that were obvious repops but once they've been "aged" I'm clueless.

I guess it's best for me to stick with things that no one would bother reproducing,  Cheaper too!  

Thanks again,

TCN


----------

